# Timelapse of 5 ft in 4 days



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

That was cool ..thanks for sharing. I was waiting for the Cali storm to really settle in...then on the 21st at nooner...boom goes the dynamite.

Wish we sould have seen the night of the 21st with a lite....from 3pm on it was like 2 inches an hour up them fence posts.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

A little slow until 3:30....then, Holy Mother of Snow.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Time lapse is the coolest. The footage that's time lapse on the Planet Earth movies of an arctic day with the sun circling over head is amazing.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Wishing that was my fence......


----------



## Yo_Face (Jul 14, 2009)

that was fuckin sick i'm with you Sblue


----------

